# Initial promising results - what should I do next?



## Tim86 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've started a probiotic for the first time, for almost 2 weeks. It is called Flora Smart 6 Billion, by Renew Life (link). My symptoms had been a mixture of diarrhea with moderate cramping, alternating with constipation and more mild cramping. Occasional normal BM's were mixed in, but I never determined a pattern. It all seemed pretty unpredictable to me. Within 1-2 days of starting the probiotic, I no longer experienced the D, but I probably have had more frequent C. The good news is that the C is more tolerable than the D. But I was really hoping to eliminate both issues.I'm trying to decide what to do next. Here are my options, as far as I can think of:
Continue with current dose...give it more time to see what happens.
Increase dosage (Renew Life has a similar product up to 24 Billion)
Switch to another product altogether (I was thinking of trying Align next)
What do you think I should do? These initial results are mildly encouraging, but I'm hoping for more.Here is a link to the specs for the product I am taking: http://www.renewlife.com/specs/SpecSheetRN...art6Billion.pdf


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiGive it another couple of weeks to see if things improve even more. if they dont, switch to a different brand and see what happens. with probiotics it is hit and miss untill you find one or a combination of bacteria that work for you. it can take some time and setbacks before you find teh right mix. all teh bestIan


----------



## Tim86 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Ian. Does anyone else have an opinion to offer?


----------

